# Midwest/Sunbelt lettering contact



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all,
I've been trying to make contact with Sunbelt Lettering/ Midwest Lettering and have had no luck. Their phones never pick up? Has anyone made contact with them recently, or does anyone have an up-to-date number for me to use. 

I've been using First-Edition and Transfer Express to purchase items for my t-shirt business, but am looking to expand and use other screen printers.

Thanks for any help,

Kevin


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Kev

I maybe wrong - but I think they are out of business.


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

oh, that would be a bummer. I'm trying to find other places to order logos from. Thanks kriscad


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

How about Ace Transfer Company, Inc.


----------



## Hidden Treasures (Sep 17, 2008)

Just FYI but I have been dealing with Midwest lettering for a while and recently came to the conclusion that these guys don't want the business. They will not help you with any customer service issues, chalking it up to be the fault of the customer (as stated in the tiny writing in the back of thier catalog) Be very careful with this company if you decide to do business with them. I found a better company that has cheaper prices, better product and better customer service at Ace Transfers or Airwaves.


----------



## buckeye (Oct 2, 2008)

I deal with Sunbelt Lettering and they are owned by Midwest. We have dealt with them for over 10 years and the service and quality of the product can't be touched by any other company. Their prices usually beat Stahls and there's no question the C/S is better! We fax or email the majority of our orders especially when it's busy season late at night......it's so easy. Try emailing or faxing Midwest....the info on my Sunbelt catalog is [email protected] and the fax is 800-447-2746. Sunbelt's by the way is fax 800-356-7770 and their email is [email protected] and we talk to them several times a week and haven't had any problems. Bucky


----------



## april123456 (Feb 14, 2009)

I found a place called Brandbooktees.com that has a big selection of number & letter transfers. 

April


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope not, because I bought from them this past Spring, and they supply most of my Twill lettering and fabric


----------



## rushgraphix (Dec 12, 2007)

take my advise go elsewhere piss poor customer service there


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. They are out of business.


----------



## rushgraphix (Dec 12, 2007)

no they are not just ordered some collegiate numbers got some really small font they refused to take them back been buying large rolls for over a year from them not anymore very rude


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry. I was looking for Sunbelt, not Midwest.


----------

